# Outside doing stuff . . . but



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I was outside spraying vines. Anyone living in the deep south knows what I'm talking about. Grape vines, thorned vines. Vines so tough you can put a chain on them and pull them out of trees without them breaking.

Anyway, I walked over to a sapling to check for those danged vines when I spotted something. There's a rub on the tree and the tree is leaning. This tree is about 20, 25 feet off the house.

It's May. Deer shouldn't be doing rubs. What else is out there than can do something like that?

The tree is so damaged I'll end up taking it out.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I was outside spraying vines. Anyone living in the deep south knows what I'm talking about. Grape vines, throned vines. Vines so touch you can put a chain on them and pull them out of trees without them breaking.
> 
> Anyway, I walked over to a sapling to check for those danged vines when I spotted something. There's a rub on the tree and the tree is leaning. This tree is about 20, 25 feet off the house.
> 
> ...


We have already ascertained in past threads that you have a negative relationship with the Bigfoot in your pines.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

YES. Vines and ivy of all types. Lovely. I fight with the morning glories in my strawberries every year. Hard to pull just the one out, as strawberries have such shallow roots too! 
I get it. Like a jungle.... just watch out for the Bigfoot.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

robin416 said:


> It's May. Deer shouldn't be doing rubs. What else is out there than can do something like that?


Your tractor?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Bear?*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poultry Judge said:


> We have already ascertained in past threads that you have a negative relationship with the Bigfoot in your pines.


Big Foot would have just ripped it out of the ground.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Overmountain1 said:


> YES. Vines and ivy of all types. Lovely. I fight with the morning glories in my strawberries every year. Hard to pull just the one out, as strawberries have such shallow roots too!
> I get it. Like a jungle.... just watch out for the Bigfoot.


Morning glories! How in the heck did they end up growing everywhere.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

imnukensc said:


> Your tractor?


My thought that too except I haven't been near it with the tractor and this is fresh. I haven't had the tractor out at all this week.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

danathome said:


> *Bear?*


A bear would go after my big trees. Not some skinny sapling like this one. 

The only thing that even made me think rub was the damage done to a newly planted weeping willow in TN.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*We have wild morning glories here as well as in WI when we lived there.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

danathome said:


> *We have wild morning glories here as well as in WI when we lived there.*


Yep, I had them up your way too Dan. In the GA mountains we had Daffodils everywhere.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Overmountain1 said:


> YES. Vines and ivy of all types. Lovely. I fight with the morning glories in my strawberries every year. Hard to pull just the one out, as strawberries have such shallow roots too!
> I get it. Like a jungle.... just watch out for the Bigfoot.


So, I was taking my shower last night and had a thought. Of course by the time I got out of the shower I forgot about the thought. Then I ran into town and realized I forgot the thought and swore to remember after I got home. 

Can you do raised beds for the berries to keep the naturally occurring glories from growing in among them? Or what happens when you clip them off at the ground? Do they stay away or resprout?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Big Foot would have just ripped it out of the ground.


Haha! Lol!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Animals45 said:


> Haha! Lol!


They have no respect for me here. So, I have to call them names from time to time.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

robin416 said:


> So, I was taking my shower last night and had a thought. Of course by the time I got out of the shower I forgot about the thought. Then I ran into town and realized I forgot the thought and swore to remember after I got home.
> 
> Can you do raised beds for the berries to keep the naturally occurring glories from growing in among them? Or what happens when you clip them off at the ground? Do they stay away or resprout?


As far as I’ve ever seen, short of digging up every trace of root system in these, they’re nearly impossible to do away with.  Maybe someone knows something about them I don’t but man- they’re like any other nuisance!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, shoot. I guess growing berries in containers is your option for keeping the morning glories at bay.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Anyone else hate air conditioning? Set at 76 it feels like 50 to me. Kimmi isn't home so I turned it up.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nope, not me. I'd die without my AC. I've got mine set at 74.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Nope, not me. I'd die without my AC. I've got mine set at 74.


I’m with you- and ours needs to be replaced. We are relying on one average window unit and open windows at night. It’s about to stop being bearable I believe…


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Boo-Hoo, I'm all alone and cold.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Put some fat on your body. That would add insulation.

OM, aren't you in a part of the mountains that you can put a fan in the window and chill the whole house off?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> They have no respect for me here. So, I have to call them names from time to time.


Yep.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I was thinking the other day that Barbie (trademark by Mattel), has been curiously absent from the forum for quite some time, what has Barbie been up to in 2021? Then I found this picture, (allegedly taken at Robin's house), that includes Barbie with a Peacock. I believe it is from the "Barbie, Birds of Beauty Collection". As usual, I'm not sure about the Robin connection, (again allegedly), but I saw it on the interwebs and that means it must be true!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Please, someone, anyone take that bottle away from him.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Poultry Judge said:


> I was thinking the other day that Barbie (trademark by Mattel), has been curiously absent from the forum for quite some time, what has Barbie been up to in 2021? Then I found this picture, (allegedly taken at Robin's house), that includes Barbie with a Peacock. I believe it is from the "Barbie, Birds of Beauty Collection". As usual, I'm not sure about the Robin connection, (again allegedly), but I saw it on the interwebs and that means it must be true!
> 
> View attachment 40847


Wow, never seen a Barbie like that before...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Leave to PJ to find them. They're all over the forum. 

He has too much time on his hands.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Put some fat on your body. That would add insulation.
> 
> OM, aren't you in a part of the mountains that you can put a fan in the window and chill the whole house off?


Unfortunately we are in the right area for that, if our house was elevated just a bit more we likely would catch enough of a breeze. Unfortunately we are in a bit of a bowl, or on the side of a bowl anyway, so unless there is a genuine breeze- not really. It hasn’t been getting very cool at night, and our dark brick house doesn’t like to cool very quickly. Plus the way it is set up just doesn’t flow well. It’s a mess! I try though. One window unit runs all the time now, I sleep in the living room with it, and the windows and doors are open- I don’t love that for security reasons so I’m just fine staying on the couch.  So close to interstate and exit, and a truck stop, AND a park n ride spot, we should probably see more bums than we do- but they do pass through, and if there’s enough for us to count them there are likely plenty we don’t see too. So, I don’t love it. But is what it is. Still wanna buy a tract of land…. And get AWAY. Lol


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Leave to PJ to find them. They're all over the forum.
> 
> He has too much time on his hands.


Yes, that's what I say as this farm falls down around me! But at least Barbie is productive! Why does the chicken ride on the hood of the tractor? It doesn't look safe!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poultry Judge said:


> Yes, that's what I say as this farm falls down around me! But at least Barbie is productive! Why does the chicken ride on the hood of the tractor? It doesn't look safe!
> View attachment 40917


I would be there helping if I was closer. I love working outside. 

The chicken is safer than riding with a calf that could stomp her.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I would be there helping if I was closer. I love working outside.
> 
> The chicken is safer than riding with a calf that could stomp her.


I know, and the nonprofit is a good cause, I just like to complain!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't we all. Well maybe not OM.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Don't we all. Well maybe not OM.


*Good Morning Robin. I hope your day has started out well.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I got the birds' day started. I'm resting. In a few I have to go out and do some stuff to baby proof the quail pen. Nothing big or heavy but enough that it will have me back in here laying down again.

You know, I wasn't going to say anything until I saw my doc but it's obvious that things are just getting worse and making it harder for me to participate.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Don't we all. Well maybe not OM.


Nah, I just try not to inflict that side of me on ya too often. When I do let go- beware. There may not be enough letters on Tapatalk to express what I’m really feeling!  

It’s nice of you to think that of me tho. I need to show my hubby- he will get a good giggle too I bet!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Awww Robin I’m so sorry- I wish I could come by and help out this weekend. Just do what you absolutely have to- the rest isn’t going anywhere!  Will be thinking of you.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm resting again and thinking. I need to zip tie some small square netting to the bottom of the quail pen but even my little fingers can't grab the other end. So, resting and thinking how to do that. Maybe needle nose pliers.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I'm resting again and thinking. I need to zip tie some small square netting to the bottom of the quail pen but even my little fingers can't grab the other end. So, resting and thinking how to do that. Maybe needle nose pliers.


Something like a needle threader for zipties…


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I got the birds' day started. I'm resting. In a few I have to go out and do some stuff to baby proof the quail pen. Nothing big or heavy but enough that it will have me back in here laying down again.
> 
> You know, I wasn't going to say anything until I saw my doc but it's obvious that things are just getting worse and making it harder for me to participate.


*I do a chore or two then a break then a chore or two then break then a chore or two then break... At the end of the day I'm always pissed at myself as I never get enough done.

Try to keep a positive thought and don't overdo.*


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I'm resting again and thinking. I need to zip tie some small square netting to the bottom of the quail pen but even my little fingers can't grab the other end. So, resting and thinking how to do that. Maybe needle nose pliers.


Screening like that is frustrating with small zip ties, I usually use needle nose pliers with my big clumsy fingers.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*No matter what I use large zip ties. Like PJ, my fingers are too clumsy for the small ties; I leave those to my Kimmi.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The needle nose worked. Problem is I could only do two and had to retreat to the couch. They are confined enough that I let them out of their round pen.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

That is plenty enough then, and more than you probably ought. Just hang tight, they will do fine for another day or two.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Awww Robin I’m so sorry- I wish I could come by and help out this weekend. Just do what you absolutely have to- the rest isn’t going anywhere!  Will be thinking of you.


Oh, do you guys live close by or something?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> Oh, do you guys live close by or something?


No- I just wish I did! I live several hours from Dan, though and have met him and his lovely wife.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*91 degrees and humid. It's no day to be outside doing stuff... much. Slowly getting the deck pen ready for the quail.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm afraid to look. I know it's humid because my dehumidifier is running non stop.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

_*It is awful out there. I looked in on the broodys and they are suffering with the heat; especially the turkeys. Next time out I'll take Gray some cool water. Her eggs are due to hatch this Friday.*_

_*Robin-I planted two more dwarf fig cuttings using different dirt and different rooting compound. With five cuttings planted we should get at least a couple trees growing.*_


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL You guys must really like figs. What are you going to do if they all take off? Please don't send them all to me.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Not to worry. We have plenty of space and pots for more fig trees. If they all grow-two to you-one to be a bonsai-Kimmi has a coworker that would like...*


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> No- I just wish I did! I live several hours from Dan, though and have met him and his lovely wife.


Oh wow!


----------

